# Moonshine Goats WAITING thread lol



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I figure since most of my girls of bred now I will let y'all wait with me till the time comes. I have 18 does this year but I'm not trying to breed two that were born this past spring so more likely 16 to kid. I don't have pics on everyone but I'll post the ones I do.

Lilly - Togg doe x Top - nigerian buck 
Most all the does are bred to him. Only one isnt.

Clover - F2 mini alpine doe x Honky Tonk -F2 mini Alpine buck

Skye - F1 mini Oberhasli x Top

Willa (nearly 9 years old) F1 mini alpine x Top

Rhythm -F1 mini togg doe x Top

Apparition- French Alpine x Top

Harmony -(American Nubian) x Top

Lickety Split (88% Boer) x Top

Ones I have no pics on here of are :

Jive (lamancha) x Top

Amor (lamancha) x Top

Alex (Nubian) x Top

Emma (Nubian) x Top

Coco (Nubian) x Top

Brooklyn (Boer/alpine) x Top

Elise (Boer/alpine) x Top

Eden (Boer/alpine) x Top


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice looking herd! Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful girl! I love, love, love, Harmony! Goodluck I'll be following!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty excited to see your Boer/Nigerian cross kids


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What are the due dates?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm pretty excited to see your Boer/Nigerian cross kids


Me, too!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Beautiful girl! I love, love, love, Harmony! Goodluck I'll be following!


Thank you. She is a very pretty and mellow girl


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm pretty excited to see your Boer/Nigerian cross kids


I wish I was able to breed them to a Boer buck but I feel they are too small and I wasn't able to get a buck in time


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> What are the due dates?


Honestly I don't know an exact date on the rest of my does as I have just left the buck to run with them. I do know my 88% doe aborted about a month in her pregnancy. Not sure if she has been re-bred yet or not. I've been dealing with hoof rot in her off and on all fall and now into winter. It is very frustrating. The others should be due anytime from april-early may


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How are your does doing?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> How are your does doing?


So far good. I have a "new to me" younger doe that has went very skinny very quickly and I have no idea why. No runny nose or cough, eyelids look good, no weird poop or anything. Temp is 101.7 even in cold weather. I've separated her and her doe buddy and seeing if she is just being shoved from the feed by dominant does. Everyone else is getting quite fat and look good. I'm planning to do blood draws again to cae test ( I always do before kidding, more of a habit than anything) and biopryn the does as well.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I took five blood samples from my goats today to send out for biopryn and cae testing as well. I check every year before kidding for cae as well as part of my herd management and prevention program. I only tested ones I'm not sure are bred as the first group that I hand bred are so far along at this point is easily seen who is pregnant. So far those I can tell are bred for March babies are
Lilly-Togg
Willa-Mini alpine
Clover-mini alpine
Rhythm- mini togg
Appy-alpine
These are for sure pregnant and HUGE
Took blood on 
Alex (looks pregnant to me just not huge but later breed date)nubian
Amor-lamancha
Elise-boer/alpine
Bridget-boer/alpine
Harmony-nubian
These would all have April/may due dates

Still need to test 
Lickety Split -boer (lost the first pregnancy back in November)
Coco- Nubian. (Looks preggo. Maybe one kid)
Eden (she wasn't being a butt, couldn't get blood doing it alone)Boer/alpine
Pip-mini ober ( hoping not bred yet as she's small and ff)
And last but not least and I'm sure not bred is Ella ( the new to me Nubian that has been sickly)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

And because I am trying to grow my meat herd, I have bartered hoof trimming for three bottle doe kids with a local farm where I got my other Boer x kids from. So meet the three newbies (though all come from awesome milk herd genetics)
Gray headed doe is Piper (nubianxboer)
Spotted doe is Domino (alpinexboer)
Black and white doe is Alexis (Boer/Nubian with a 1/4 Alpine)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwwww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww, they are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are. Might go get these two tonight too. The farm will have hefty bill for hoof trims with 60 head if I don't help take babies off their hands lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cute kids.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I need to get better at hoof trims. Maybe I can get some meat goats.lol
I really do like your traded for bottle babies. Happy kidding and many does to you!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I need to get better at hoof trims. Maybe I can get some meat goats.lol
> I really do like your traded for bottle babies. Happy kidding and many does to you!


Yes it works out for both parties some time.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I got biopryn results back. Bred does are:
Lilly
Willa
Clover
Harmony
Brooklyn
Lickety
Rhythm
Skye
Appt

Recheck ( maybe early bred)
Coco
Amor

Open:
Alex 
Eden
Elise
Pip


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad some of them are bred. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So I did another barter for hoof trims from an acquaintance of mine. So I now have a pregnant, due the end of this month, Nubian. Her name is Annie. She's not a looker but she's bred to a really nice buck and I'll probably send her to the camp this year in milk since she's very sweet. 
On another note, one of the does that came back open on biopryn testing was in heat yesterday and Top was all over and bred her lol so cross your fingers she settles. That will be a July 6 due date  always gotta have those couple that just HAVE to go into summer. 
On yet another note, I'm really excited about this I've been given the opportunity to buy back three doe kids that are now adults. I'll be waiting on my taxes for that though haha but I'm really glad because one two in particular are related to my 9 year old doe who I may retire soon and I only have one doe kid from her that I haven't sold. I'm so happy to be bringing her daughter Blue Melodies "Mel" back as well as a granddaughter from her first ever kidding of a doe named Seneca. So this doe is named Shasta and I am very excited to get to own her. Plus I'm getting back Marina Del Rey who is out of a doe I sold a few years ago and my old buck(who I loved) Zeus. And I only again have one kid left of him that I haven't sold. I'm so so so thrilled to get back some of my lines that I thought I might lose.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh and I took some fat pics of the ones due in March and April. Lol 
They are first to last
Lickety split -88%boer
Skye- f1 mini oberhasli
Willa- F1 mini Alpine
Appy- Alpine (probably a single)
Rhythm- F1 mini Togg
Brooklyn- Boer/Alpine ff
Clover-mini F2 mini alpine


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy kidding! That is quite a blend.lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Happy kidding! That is quite a blend.lol


I know right! Lol I have everything but Saanen for dairy haha


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

You have a gorgeous herd! I can't wait to see what they produce! What a cool idea to trade hoof trimming for kids and does! Win win for both parties there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

OpieDoodle said:


> You have a gorgeous herd! I can't wait to see what they produce! What a cool idea to trade hoof trimming for kids and does! Win win for both parties there!


Thank you! I love my variety! Keeps things fun and interesting. And I love that I have the option to barter!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly the Togg was due yesterday. Today her udder is nearly at full capacity and her belly has dropped. Also due any day is Appy the Alpine


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Update! 
Things didn't go very well with Lilly. She kidded late yesterday night with a HUGE single buckling. He was very twisted up. One leg presented, head down, one leg back and was almost too big to pass. He was born DOA.

Appy, my French Alpine, kidded around 5 am this morning with a beautiful set of buck/doe twins. I'm attaching a pic. These are F1 mini alpines. This is Haze and Aurora. My next does are due on Saturday.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

im sorry about the little buckling, but congrats on the twins


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry about Lilly's buckling. Congratulations for Appy's twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so it's been a few days but I do have more babies now. Skye the mini-ober kidded with triplets on 3/19 with 2 does 1 buck. One of each has blue eyes. Here's the pics I have of them but none of the pics are great


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa and Clover (mom & daughter) both kidded yesterday at the same exact time with QUADS. Both had one born still born buckling though and Clover had another super tiny buckling that didn't make it so there are 5 remaining kids from the two.
Willa had 2 bucks 2 does, here are pics of the 3 that lived. Buck is the first one. Brown with white spots doe I'm keeping as Willa is 9 years old.

Clover's kids were 3 bucks 1 doe. Here are her remaining two in the last two pics. Doe is the tricolor with red collar.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Real cuties!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So I've had Annie the Nubian kid with twin bucklings and Rhythm the mini- Togg kid with triplet doelings


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...LOTS of adorable babies! Congrats!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable little kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Another baby born this morning to a ff. Lil buckling born to Henna. He is I believe an F3 American mini- alpine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

